# cocina económica



## kamnil

hi there

I am wondering how do you say" cocina económica" in English?

thanks in advance to you all

C.Y.


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Si te refieres a las cocinas a leña podría ser: wood burning stove


----------



## Vicky59

Si nos das el contexto, es más fácil ayudarte


----------



## kamnil

me gusta comer en cocinas económicas

*cocina económica*(like an informal restaurant very popular in Mexico)

economic or cheap kitchen/food



I am not sure
please help me

thanks


----------



## bgiorno

*I like eating in cheaper places.*


----------



## milk_of_tea

kamnil said:


> me gusta comer en cocinas económicas
> 
> *cocina económica*(like an informal restaurant very popular in Mexico)
> 
> economic or cheap kitchen/food
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure
> please help me
> 
> thanks



You would say *economical*, not economic, if you are referring to saving money.


----------



## kamnil

thank you very much to you all


salam


----------



## la_machy

Hola, Kamnil.
Hasta donde yo sé, en USA no existen las _cocinas ecónomicas _(tal como se conocen en México), a menos que se les pudiera localizar en areas pobladas por mexicanos, y aún así, no creo que tengan nombre en inglés. Por lo mismo, no creo que haya una traducción adecuada del concepto.
Sin embargo, si te refieres al concepto de _comida económica_, más que al de 'cocina económica', creo que 'fast food' podría servir. (since 'fast food' are cheaper, not healthy, though).

Saludos


----------



## ingrid_r

I think fast food has nothing to do with that


----------



## la_machy

ingrid_r said:


> I think fast food has nothing to do with that


Why don't?
As I explained in my post, the english concept of 'cocina económica' is not known, at least here in USA.
Here, people usually eat in_ fast food_ restaurants as in México mexican do it in _'cocinas económicas'_, since they are cheaper and _fast. _


_Saludos_


----------



## kamnil

but with the use of fast food it loses its real meaning

can you see my point?


 thanks

salam


----------



## Mate

We all see your point, kamnil, but if there are not such places in the English speaking countries, the possibility to find an equivalent is very little.


----------



## la_machy

Mateamargo said:


> We all see your point, kamnil, but if there are not such places in the English speaking countries, the possibility to find an equivalent is very little.


 This is my point, indeed.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

la_machy said:


> Hasta donde yo sé, en USA no existen las _cocinas ecónomicas _(tal como se conocen en México)


Hola, Machy:
¿Cuál es exactamente el concepto de cocinas económicas en México? ¿Son lugares con fines de lucro que venden comida a precios populares? ¿O son más bien un servicio para la gente pobre, sin fines de lucro? Si es lo segundo, existen los "soup kitchen", donde se puede comer gratis o a un precio irrisorio. Aquí los llamamos "merenderos", que no significa que den solo la merienda. Si es lo primero, no se me ocurre ningún nombre en especial que tengamos para designarlos.
Saludos


----------



## la_machy

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hola, Machy:
> ¿Cuál es exactamente el concepto de cocinas económicas en México? ¿*Son lugares con fines de lucro que venden comida a precios populares?* ¿O son más bien un servicio para la gente pobre, sin fines de lucro? Si es lo segundo, existen los "soup kitchen", donde se puede comer gratis o a un precio irrisorio. Aquí los llamamos "merenderos", que no significa que den solo la merienda. Si es lo primero, no se me ocurre ningún nombre en especial que tengamos para designarlos.
> Saludos


 
Hola, Adolfo.
A veces los precios no son nada populares, depende del lugar donde esté ubicada la 'cocina económica'. Pero venden comida tipo casero y resulta menos costoso y mucho más delicioso y saludable que comer en un restaurant.
Las personas que trabajan todo el día y no tienen tiempo de preparar la comida, salen de sus trabajos, pasan a la 'cocina económica' y ya no tienen que cocinar.
Lo que pasa es que en gran parte de México, existe el horario 'quebrado' para los trabajos (de 8am-1 pm y de 3pm a 6:30pm), con dos horas de intermedio para la comida. Como ves, a veces no hay tiempo de cocinar y la 'cocina económica´es una buena alternativa.
Por supuesto, aquí en USA, ese concepto NO existe, hasta donde yo sé.


Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Gracias, es interesante, o sea que no tiene nada que ver con los pobres, yo andaba mal rumbeado.
Saludos


----------



## la_machy

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Gracias, es interesante, o sea que no tiene nada que ver con los pobres, yo andaba mal rumbeado.
> Saludos


De nada, Adolfo.
Y sí, nada que ver. 
De hecho, hasta puede considerarse un pequeño 'lujo'.

Saludos


----------



## ingrid_r

Entonces supongo que la clave está más en encontrar un equivalente a comida casera que a comida rápida o comida barata.

Saludos


----------



## Canela Mad

¿Que tal un _home made food take away_?

no suena muy bien... pero ¿se acerca al concepto?


----------



## kamnil

lol cocina económica doesnt refer to places in which poor people only can eat, it is a place in which common people from all the levels go to eat, it is not soup kitchen  I am still asking me about the possible way of saying cocina económica, I teach English here in Mexico and it is a common question my students have got about the  use of certain words in Spanish, it is nice to participate in this forum.

thanks to you all for your help

salam


----------



## Lorenzito

I think the equivalent would be "Deli" or "Deli Bar"


----------



## loladamore

I think the closest idea at least in BE is 'cafe'. If you look at the WR definition, it says _restaurante económico_.


----------



## kamnil

it is not a *restaurant económico*, cocina económica is totally different, it is a place in which people can find some tables and chairs(food of course) and the enviroment is less formal than in restaurants.

do you know what I mean?

salam


----------



## mirx

kamnil said:


> lol cocina económica doesnt refer to places in which poor people only can eat, it is a place in which common people from all the levels go to eat, it is not  soup kitchen    I am still asking me about the possible way of saying cocina económica, I teach English here in Mexico and it is a common question my students have got about the of certain words in Spanish, it is nice to participate in this forum.
> 
> thanks to you all for your help
> 
> salam



As far as I am concerned people can't eat at these places; they are, for the most part, places with no tables or chairs, there is only a food counter were the dishes prepared for that day are displayed.



Canela Mad said:


> ¿Que tal un _home made food take away_?
> 
> no suena muy bien... pero ¿se acerca al concepto?



This is exactly what it is, homemade food to take out; and as La Machy pointed out, the places are kind of reserved for professionals who don't have time to cook but who can't be bothered with the formalities of restaurants or the unhealthiness of fast food outlets.


----------



## mirx

kamnil said:


> it is not a *restaurant económico*, cocina económica is totally different, it is a plce in which people can find some tables and chairs(food of course) and the enviroment is less formal than in restaurants.
> 
> do you know what I mean?
> 
> salam



Sorry to quote you again, but that is not the concept that La Machy or myself would regard as "cocina económica" what you talk about are "loncherías" in the north, or "fondas" in the rest of the country. A Café would be the closest equivalent in English.


----------



## loladamore

I think the most basic definition both in English and Spanish of restaurant/_restaurante _is a place where food is served, sold and eaten for a fee. A _cocina económica_ is such a place, whose distinguishing features tend to include low prices and minimal investment in infrastructure. Where I come from, such a place would be called a 'cafe' (not a café), pronounced 'caffy'. I know it's not exactly the same - you'd get soup and pies rather than _calabacitas_, rice, _tortitas de papa_, etc, but it's the closest concept I can think of. It may or may not be a take-away as far as I'm concerned.

Saludos desde Zacatecas.


----------



## Tentacronos

Es interesante la interpretación de este término en diferentes países y solo quisiera exponer otro punto de vista para interpretar este término en otro contexto: Yo pienso que el término* cocina económica* también podría tener sentido si lo tomamos desde el concepto de un juego de cocina (gabinetes, estufa, horno, etc.) que se puede conseguir a un bajo precio y que se aplicaría más hacia la construcción y la remodelación.


----------



## kamnil

Es interesante la interpretación de este término en diferentes países y solo quisiera exponer otro punto de vista para interpretar este término en otro contexto: Yo pienso que el término* cocina económica* también podría tener sentido si lo tomamos desde el concepto de un juego de cocina (gabinetes, estufa, horno, etc.) que se puede conseguir a un bajo precio y que se aplicaría más hacia la construcción y la remodelación. 



tentacronos, en este caso el uso de cocina económica se refiere al lugar económico en el que al gente acostumbra visitar para comer debido a la falta de tiempo para cocinar en casa, las cocinas económicas son sitios en donde los platillos son preparados de manera casera, no tan formal como en restaurantes-  es cierto también se dice *"fonda"* y el uso de " Café" esta muy lejos de la idea original de  cocina económica.


cocina económica, what about this

home economical food?

please help me



salam


----------



## loladamore

Estaba pensando en un lugar como este en Inglaterra. Fíjate en las palabras y frases como _cheap, simple food_, _Homemade food_, _Basic and dated decor_. El énfasis está en que es comida barata, tipo casero y el lugar medio chafa en cuanto al espacio físico. Es un 'cafe' (no un caf*é*) o coloquialmente un _caff_; probablemente no tiene una máquina de café.
Seguramente en Estados Unidos existe algo parecido; no sé si se llamaría _cafe _u otra cosa.

_Home economical food_ no suena bien.

Saludos


----------



## pecosita

There's NOTHING similar to a Cocina Económica.... in the USA.


----------



## aurilla

I suggest "Home-style eateries"

The closest to that in the U.S. are "diners" and "dives"

*diner:* A small, usually very informal restaurant.

*dive:*_ Informal_ A cheap dining place.


----------



## bodysur4

yup, "home-style eatery/restaurant" is pretty good...

but if you want to convey the "económica" part, I would suggest using
"inexpensive home-style eatery", "inexpensive home-style restaurant"
or just "inexepensive eatery/restaurant"  

Informally, just so you know, most English-speaking people I know here in Mexico refer to a "cocina económica" as a "cheap restaurant" 

hope that helps

PS: the word "dive" is mostly used for bars/nightclubs/etc, not restaurants. The word has a pretty negative connotation, so I would avoid using it unless you want to refer to a place that's run-down, dirty, and nasty


----------



## mallujulia

En España cuando hablamos de "Cocina Económica" nos referimos a dos conceptos distintos: uno es el Wood burning stove ( que alguien ya ha mencionado) y el otro es  la idea que habéis dado de Soup Kitchen. Es una entidad sin ánimo de lujo que da de comer a gente indigente. Si decimos un "Restaurante Económico" nos referimos a un restaurante barato.


----------



## cisco795

Non-expensive home made food. Concept.
Affordable pricing  restaurant . Translation?

Como ya atinadamente comentaron antes, no hay nada parecido en los EEUU salvo por comida que encuentras en sotanos en los barrios Mexicanos para los que no hay nombre especifico, se usa el nombre de la persona o el de la calle donde se encuentra:
"Vamos al basement (sotano) de doña..."


----------



## bodysur4

Non-expensive home made food. 
Affordable pricing restaurant. 


Desafortunadamente, ninguna opción de las dos arriba suena natural. Como ya escribí, la "cocina económica" (de Mexico) se traduciría como  *inexpensive eatery, inexpensive restaurant, homestyle eatery, cheap restaurant, cafe (UK)* etc. 

Saludos.


----------



## markov2

Hi. "Cocina Economica" doesn't exist in English. At least I've never found a "cocina economica in USA", "Canada" or "England". So, Kamnil, explain that to your students.
Regards


----------



## bodysur4

hi markov2 - there are many things that "don't exist" cross-culturally that still somehow have to be translated


----------



## pachanga7

I would say "home-style restaurant" is the closet equivalent. It's a place which is NOT upscale but rather where you go for wonderful, simple cooking the kind you might eat at home, such as macaroni and cheese, pork chops, creamed corn, green beans or cooked spinach, pie with icecream, etc. 

In the South we might say "Southern-style cooking" or restaurant. 

We also have "mom-and-pop diner/restaurant" which is a more informal term referring to a small, family-run business usually home-style. 

Then there's a "diner" but the food there could be more a mix of home-style and fast food (fries and burgers, waffles and other breakfast foods).


----------



## roanheads

Este hilo me recuerda a los " paladares " de La Habana, Cuba, los que son montados como parte de la casa familiar, con capacidad de más o menos diez personas, y se sirve comida casera de buena calidad a precios muy económicos, todo para hacerse te la boca agua.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Viejo hilo que revive.

Recapitulemos:

1.- no es un restaurante, es un expendio de comida muy barata, ni siquiera deliciosa -simplemente comida común y corriente, típicamente mexicana, por supuesto-, que uno se lleva, incluso, en sus propios _Tupperware_. Por lo general, atendido directamente por la dueña (por lo general es dueñ_a_) y sus hijas que cocinan y despachan y cobran.

Solía comprar mi comida ahí, cuando era pobre... 

2.- hace muuucho que no veo establecimientos de _comida económica_, nombre genérico, por cierto. (Al menos en el centro de México).

3.- el escalón siguiente en la gastronomía mexicana son los puestos de tacos, donde se come _in situ_.

4.- el siguiente son las _fondas _donde se sirven _comidas corridas_. 

5.- me disculparán, pero no tengo traducción. (Es que no la hay)

Saludos.


----------



## pachanga7

Ah! Ya veo. 

Entonces, aunque no tenga traducción, si me veo esforzada a traducirlo creo que voy a decir "home-style food stand". Sí es un puesto, ¿verdad? ¿O cómo es la instalación donde se vende?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

pachanga7 said:


> Ah! Ya veo.
> 
> Entonces, aunque no tenga traducción, si me veo es forzada a traducirlo creo que voy a decir "home-style food stand". Sí es un puesto, ¿verdad? ¿O cómo es la instalación donde se vende?


 
Hum... con perdón, pero esa manía por el _*home-style*_ no me suena... para mí, es darle una categoría _fashion_ que no tiene.

No, no es un stand, no está en la calle... es un local propio o alquilado.

No sé: low price to-go... algo.

Saludos.


----------



## pachanga7

okay parece que me faltó leer la segunda página de respuestas antes de poner la mía y creo que hay unas buenas ideas allí. 

Podemos decir "informal home-style eatery" "take-out place" o "food counter" como quieran. En mi vecindad inclusive decimos "taquería" or "taco shop" aunque venden otras cosas también. En cuanto a "home-style" Juan Jacob Vilalta, creo que es un malentendido de la palabra "style" que en este caso no tiene nada que ver con la moda, al contrario. Implica algo bastante informal, como si alguien estuviera comiendo en su propia cocina, una comida nada "fancy" y es la frase que usamos para decir ese tipo de comida que a pesar de ser así se compra en un local.


----------



## loladamore

There's a nice piece on the concept of _cocina económica_ here. Some of you will and others will not agree with the following excerpt:


> ...the concept of "cocina económica," or the inexpensive kitchen. This is Latin America's version of
> the corner diner, the neighborhood café, or the local deli, with an emphasis on homemade food.


Saludos.


----------



## pachanga7

Thanks, loladamore!


----------



## rshackelford

Si es en su propia edificio y se puede sentarse se dice *diner* o* deli*. Si es comida para llevar se dice *take out*. En EEUU un *cafe* usualmente solo tiene café, té, galletas, &c. 

Si se sirve en la calle no en un edificio se dice *cart* or *stand.* Por ejemplo *"The tamale stand (or cart) on this corner is fantastic."
*
Un *stand* tambien puede ser un establecimiento en un edificio que no se puede entrar sino da su ordene desde la calle por una ventana.


----------



## lzarzalejo73

kamnil, I do not know if you are referring to a cooking stove or to a restaurant of some sort, as both are possible in Spanish. There is only one way I think you can call this stove in English, and that is wood stove (cooking appliance) or wood burner. I am talking, of course, about one of its interpretations, apart from a restaurant or some kind of place where you can eat. 
We also have to bear in mind that the Spanish language can be different in different countries; sometimes even within the same country. Mexican has often nothing to do with Spanish from the Iberian peninsula. May I enclose part of the definition I found in Blog Reformas, materialesalicante.com
Quote.
"Las *cocinas económicas* o *cocinas bilbainas* es otro producto relacionado directamente con la leña,  la calefacción y el cocinado de alimentos y de las que hablaremos en este artículo. 
El *origen de estas cocinas* se remonta a 1612 aproximadamente donde un inventor se le ocurrió la idea de encerrar el fuego que se hacía en las chimeneas, con ladrillos, y poner una placa de acero en la parte superior.
De esta manera se podría cocinar sin tener que tener las ollas o cazuelas directamente encima del fuego y se conseguiría un ahorro de leña al tener el fuego cerrado, de ahí el térmico de *cocinas* económicas"
Unquote
The article is much longer but this is revealing enough, I think.


----------



## DiBaca

kamnil said:


> me gusta comer en cocinas económicas
> 
> *cocina económica*(like an informal restaurant very popular in Mexico)
> 
> economic or cheap kitchen/food
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure
> please help me
> 
> thanks


Izarzalejo73, he literally said this. Cocina económica in the mexican context means a homemade style food place where you can get affordable food.


----------



## Rocko!

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> *uno se lleva, incluso, en sus propios Tupperware. *Por lo general, atendido directamente por la dueña (por lo general es dueñ_a_) y sus hijas que cocinan y despachan y cobran.
> 2.- *hace muuucho que no veo establecimientos de comida económica, nombre genérico*, por cierto. (Al menos en el centro de México).
> 4.- el siguiente son las *fondas *donde se sirven _comidas corridas_.


Ajá, si me acuerdo que de niño vi esos establecimientos de comida económica y es verdad que desaparecieron.
Y sí, aclaren  ¿*estamos hablando de venta de comida o de mini restaurantes *(fondas)?, no lo tengo claro.


----------

